# Problems using virt-manager network on Gentoo KVM

## fernandoc1

When I try to start a network I get the following error:

```

Error starting network: internal error '/sbin/iptables --table filter --delete INPUT --in-interface virbr0 --protocol udp --destination-port 69 --jump ACCEPT' exited with non-zero status 1 and signal 0: iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).

```

Do someone have a solution?

----------

## Hu

Do you have the tftp rule?  Why are you trying to delete it on startup?

----------

